#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-02
 * acherv #buntu-za
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: content de t voir sur pied
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: merci :)
<Warrens> c naturel mon frère ;-)
<Warrens> j'ai essayé de d'écrire l'event de la rlease de Doul sur le loco directory mais il y'a un messag du genre "you are not member of any loco team", g n comprends pas. d'ailleurs, comment fonctionne le loco directory?
<Warrens> g n t bouscule pas un peu trop tôt j'espère? :p
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: heu... repos x-(
<acherv> hi @all
<IzaneFG> acherv: hi you :)
<acherv> IzaneFG: salut boss au moins toi tu réponds
<IzaneFG> lol, les autres n'ont pas les yeux ici :)
<Warrens> .
<IzaneFG> ahaa, Warrens nous fait les .
<Warrens> ouais, slt les gars
<acherv> ongolaBoy: ping
<Warrens> acherv: fo aller molo avc les ping sur ongolaBoy dèh, il est en convalensce
<acherv> Warrens: il était souffrant?
<Warrens> ouais
 * acherv souhaite bonne guérisson à ongolaBoy
<Warrens> en fait, le docta lui a tell d n pas bossr today, mais le connaissant, il en k'à sa tête. hein ongolaBoy? :p
 * ongolaBoy est revenu d'une petite course
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: pour ton pb sur le Loco, je verrais cela un peu plus tard. J'espère en soirée
<ongolaBoy> acherv: merci bcp :)
<acherv> ongolaBoy: pas de koi
<ongolaBoy> pendant quelques jours , même écrire sur un clavier ou un téléphone était pénible
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: u n'étais pas censé recupere trankillemnt dans ton p'tit lit? mais o lieu de celà u sort courir hein? =-O
<ongolaBoy> non, j'y vais molo , t'inquiète
<Warrens> ok, ça me rassure 8-)
#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-06
<tekaro2003> allo
<tekaro2003> il y'a quelqu'un?
<Warrens> tekaro2003: hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<tekaro2003> slt
<tekaro2003> ongolaBoy tu peux me conseiller un bon outil de backup réseau sous linux?
<ongolaBoy> bonjour. tu peux utiliser backuPC
<ongolaBoy> backupPC
<ongolaBoy> je voulais dire
<ongolaBoy> http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/
<ongolaBoy> si tu utilises une distribution GNU/Linux, il doit exister un paquet portant ce nom dans les dépôts
<tekaro2003> ok merci
<Yonkou> exit
<Yonkou> cls
<Yonkou> dir
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Please jessaye de recuperer ce file depuis mais sans succes 'ftp://ftp-developpez.com/qt/tutoriels/introduction-qt/qt-tuto-off.pdf'
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Please jessaye de recuperer ce file depuis mais sans succes 'ftp://ftp-developpez.com/qt/tutoriels/introduction-qt/qt-tuto-off.pdf'
<ongolaBoy> il n' y a pas de ftp dans le LAN
<ongolaBoy> je te récupère ça..
<ongolaBoy> terminé, faut venir chercher :)
<ariabbas> ok
<IzaneFG> Hi All!
<IzaneFG> :)
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> avis aux présents; je serais en retard à la réunion; probablement à 18h 15
<IzaneFG> ok, tu vas payé l'amende
<ongolaBoy> hum... il est 17h45 et je suis encore au bureau... je serais vraiment en retard
<IzaneFG> moi je risque ne pas y assister à ce meeting :(
<septox> hi
<IzaneFG> thx God, logs exist
<IzaneFG> septox: Aie
<septox> IzaneFG: tu vis ?
<septox> sorry
<IzaneFG> septox: oui oui, dans un trou là, je sors de temps en temps
<ongolaBoy> quel dilemne! soit je bouge now et je suis en retard à la réunion, soit je reste et je risque de rentrer tard
<ongolaBoy> bon, je choisis de rentrer maintenant
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: la choisi c'est la choisi
<tnjulius_> hi @all
<Warrens> hi all
<septox> .
<acherv> .
<tnjulius> .
<tnjulius> .
<tnjulius> salut à tous!
<tnjulius> la réunion begin à quelle heure?
<IzaneFG> heu... me demande bien
 * IzaneFG file du bureau
<ongolaBoy> ok..je vois qu'il ny a encore rien
<ongolaBoy> c'est comment ?
<Warrens> hum...
<Warrens> il n'ya encor rien?
<ongolaBoy> depuis mon départ tout à l'heure, je n'ai vu que des "."
<tnjulius> on attend... on on..
<ongolaBoy> quoi ? qui ,
<ongolaBoy> quoi ? qui ?
<Warrens> chacun a vu l'ordr du jour g suppoz
<Warrens> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<acherv> .
<ongolaBoy> pitié, dites à brice qu'on dit "natty" et non "narty" :)
<ongolaBoy> ça doit être la deuxième fois au moins que je vois ça sur une page
<tnjulius> lol!! il n'a pas encore changé çà?
<ongolaBoy> bref..avançons
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas grand chose à dire moi personnellement
<ongolaBoy> tout au long du meeting, s'il y a des questions qui me concernent, j'y répondrais
<Warrens> bon, g peux diriger le meeting? afin...
<indy21> bsr
<indy21> dsl pr le retard
<Warrens> ... si vs ête encor là koi
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: vas y
<Warrens> à fraire dire, g suis un peu dans les pommes ;-) en ce moment mais bon
<Warrens> ok tout le monde est en place? +1 pr oui et -1 pr non
<ongolaBoy> +1
<indy21> +1
<acherv> +1
<Warrens> ping acherv septox tnjulius
<Warrens> *********** MEETING STARTED ************
<Warrens> l'ensemble de nos conversations sera autour de l'organisation de la Natty release
<acherv> .
<tnjulius> +1
<tnjulius> .
<Warrens> vous avez tous reçu les template de la présentation et du flyer que Sovo a send n'est ce pas?
<arsdy237> salut la famille
<arsdy237> sorry de mon retard
<Warrens> septox a aussi proposé kelk chose
<Warrens> dc il est kestion de choisir lesquel adopter
<tnjulius> .
<Warrens> pr l'odp c'est ici: http://spreadubuntu.org/fr/material/presentation/ubuntu-new-template
<arsdy237> personne ne réponds à mes salutations ici ou quoi?
<Warrens> pr le flyer c'est celui-ci: http://spreadubuntu.org/fr/material/poster/ubuntu-1004-theme-poster
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: bonsoir :)
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: bsr :)
<acherv> arsdy237: hi
<tnjulius> arsdy237: hi
<tnjulius> Pour les flyers, en ce qui me concerne je pencherais plus sur celui de sovo! Il est en noir et blanc donc plus économique.
<arsdy237> acherv: hi
<arsdy237> tnjulius: hello
 * ongolaBoy choisira celui que la majorité aura décidé (pour l'instant)
<Warrens> bon pr la présentaion odp lequel adopte t'on? pr Sovo celui que septox a proposé
<arsdy237> laissez nous rapidement jetter un coup d'oeil
<Warrens> l premier  est ici: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/poster-theme
<Warrens> et le second là: http://spreadubuntu.org/fr/material/poster/ubuntu-1004-theme-poster
<Warrens> bon, g penche un peu plus pr le premier
<Warrens> étant donné qu'on aura à faire des impressions, cela coutera moins par rapport au second qui est tout en couleur
<ongolaBoy> voilà
<arsdy237> le premier est plus simpliste
<arsdy237> pourquoi pas designer le notre ici? en niveaux de gris?
<arsdy237> en plus, l'impression Laser couleur coûte pas si cher que ça
<arsdy237> donc...
<tnjulius> .
<Warrens> arsdy237: "en niveaux de gris", u veux dire avec un fond gris?
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: ça signifie qu'on n'utilise que du gris pour tout faire... l'intensité variant sur tout le papier
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: ti as tt compris :)
<ongolaBoy> bon... arsdy237 a une certaine habitude. donc ça serait bien d'adopter son opinion A CONDITION que quelqu'un fasse donc le design
<ongolaBoy> moi je trouve qu'on ne devrait pas s'attarder sur ce genre de choses au cours d'une réunion
<ongolaBoy> qu'une personne de bonne volonté travaille dessus et donne le résultat par la suite
<tnjulius> ouf la connect ci n'est pas simple
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: on voit :D
<tnjulius> sovo avait déjà fait un flyers en niveau de gris! le même de l'année dernière!
<arsdy237> je me porte volontaire
<arsdy237> et je souhaite m'inspirer des autres artworks si possible
 * acherv en mode lecture simple
<ongolaBoy> arsdy237: regarde là-bas en espérant que les uns et les autres avaient copié sur le wiki leurs anciens travaux https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events
<tnjulius> arsdy237: redesign un flyers proposer ou alors refaire le tiens?
<ongolaBoy> j'espère en tout cas que tout le monde comprend il faut faire des communications publiques
<arsdy237> tnjulius: tt dépend, les 2 scénarios sont possibles
<tnjulius> arsdy237: je voulais dire refaire un autre?
<arsdy237> tnjulius: pas de pb
<tnjulius> Pour éclairer les choses on a 15 jours 2 semaines pour la release
<tnjulius> la communication doit commencer! et les étudiants seront à Dschang pour les J.U.
<ongolaBoy> donc, faut être réaliste, rapide et simple
<arsdy237> faire une com sur Dschang?
<arsdy237> qui y sera?
<tnjulius> arsdy237: non pas une comme sur Dschang!
<ongolaBoy> on peut avancer ?
<arsdy237> +1
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: on peut avancer
 * valdesjo salut tout le monde
<Warrens> desole, ue coupure d'électricité
 * valdesjo aimerai savoir kel est l'ordre du jour
<Warrens> ça devient presque illarant
<Warrens> valdesjo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<valdesjo> thx Warrens
<valdesjo> on en ai deja akel point svp?
<tnjulius> .
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: next point ???
<Warrens> next point
<Warrens> mw ossi g suis d'acc on devrait pas s'attarder sur ces point pdt le meeting
<Warrens> bon pour la presentation odp,
<Warrens> le premier est ici: http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/presentation/6-slide-presentation-template
<Warrens> et le second là: http://spreadubuntu.org/fr/material/presentation/ubuntu-new-template
<Warrens> s'il ya des gens, ki vont à Dschang, prière de faire une petite com à leur collègues qu'ils rencontrerons là bas
<Warrens> arsdy237: en ce ki concerne l'idée de faire un template de nouvo, g pens k le mieux serait d bidouillr un peu le template existant
<tnjulius> .
<Warrens> coe celui k Sovo a fait, histoire de gagner un peu d temps
 * acherv is very tired
<arsdy237> Warrens: on est sur la meme longueur d'onde ;)
<acherv> sorry i need to sleep please
<Warrens> et avoir à s'occuper d'otres choses
<Warrens> arsdy237:  t'es à Dla ou à Ydé?
<arsdy237> Warrens: Yd&é
<tnjulius> je me demande si je suis connecté
 * Warrens pense qu'il s'est un peu mêlé les pinceaux avec tous ces templates ;-)
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius_> tout à l'heure je voulais dire que si on lance la com, il faut faire vite, parceque les étudiants seront eux à Dschang!
<tnjulius_> on aura en fait qu'une semaine de Com avant la release
<arsdy237> pourrais t on accélerer? on va bientot fermer les bureaux ici ;p
<Warrens> bon, en ce qui concern les templates, pas la peine de tergiverser dessus
<Warrens> chaque groupe pourra choisir le sein et le bidouiller à sa convenance hein?
<arsdy237> Warrens: on fera un uniformisé  et chaque groupe mettra juste ses infos à jour c tt
<tnjulius> le point sur Les Tricots
<arsdy237> il faut poser la question aux points de contact dans les villes
<arsdy237> sinon, la confection est en standby
<Warrens> arsdy237: ok, u vois, ce que Sovo a envoyé, u fais les modifs k u peu faire dessus, et u tiens tout le monde o courant ok?
<ongolaBoy> j'ai fais parvenir de l'argent à yaoundé concernant ma contribution. izane va récupérer cela :)
<arsdy237> Warrens: ok
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: ok, faut voir ça avec Christmat
<Warrens> arsdy237: on dit pr quand? dans la semaine alors?
<ongolaBoy> sinon à ndéré.. je n'ai eu personne. En tout cas ici ils sont presque tous en vacances... ou bien ils sont en train de coder sous Qt :)
<ongolaBoy> pression sur des projets à remettre...
<arsdy237> Warrens: pour les templates?
<Warrens> arsdy237: ouais
<arsdy237> Warrens: yes
<tnjulius> nous somme sur quels point là svp?
<Warrens> c cool
<Warrens> tnjulius: sur les polo
<tnjulius> ok
<Warrens> bon, pour les polo, ki doit recupérer tout l'argent pr remttre à ceux ki vont confectionner
<arsdy237> tnjulius: état des contrib de Dla?
<tnjulius> état des contribs de Douala: 2 personnes!
<tnjulius> j'attends encore que les autres se manifestes
<Warrens> tnjulius: comment ça 2 personnes?
<Warrens> et tous les noms ki st sur le wiki là?
<tnjulius> 2 personnes qui m'ont déjà remis leur argent! Warrens et moi
<Warrens> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/ShirtDesign
<Warrens> hein?
<tnjulius> ajouter par eux même!
<arsdy237> ok
<Warrens> tnjulius: lol hein?
<tnjulius> sinon pour sovo et septox, sovo m'a fait signe qu'il règlera celà!
<tnjulius> arsdy237: les polos peuvent être confectionner en combien de temps
<Warrens> en ce ki concerne Ydé, g n sait pas
<Warrens> trop
<arsdy237> tnjulius: en quelques jours,
<arsdy237> tnjulius: maxi 3
<tnjulius> arsdy237: je veux dire si on veux les avoir pour le 21
<Warrens> IzaneFG m'a dit k c'est chritsmat qui s'en chargeait
<tnjulius> ok
<tnjulius> il faut donc donner une marge 1 semaine
<arsdy237> à Ydé, 3 contributions: Izane, Christmat et moi
<arsdy237> tnjulius: 1e semaine pr tt: réception des sous, confection, expédition
<tnjulius> arsdy237: fixe une date limite s'il te plait
<tnjulius> il faut mettre la pression à tout le monde
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vu les gens poser des questions sur la mailing-list et puis... plus rien
<arsdy237> il les faut pr le 21, c'est ça?
<arsdy237> ok
<arsdy237> la date limite c samedi prochain
<arsdy237> donc le 14
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius> Ok Warrens Date limite de l'envoi de l'argent des polos 14!
 * Warrens note la date
 * tnjulius a modifier le wiki, pour la date limite
<Warrens> tnjulius: dc on peut comptr pr les polos entre le 17 et 19 c'est ça? en comptant 3 jours coe u as dis
<tnjulius> oui!
<Warrens> ça marche
<Warrens> next point
<tnjulius> Un autre point?
<Warrens> ouasi, Dépôt de Natty de ongolaBoy
<Warrens> comment s'en procurer?
 * ongolaBoy a posé la question depuis dans la ML et n'a rien vu par rapport à ses propositions
<tnjulius> Mon disque de 80 Go peut servir, je peux tout effacer à l'interieur!
<tnjulius> reste de voir le moyen d'envoyer çà!
<valdesjo> on peut le poster un ftp noohn!!?
<arsdy237> valdesjo: il faut un super débit pr ça man!
<tnjulius> aïe!! je risque de vous laisser on ferme ici
<valdesjo> ça va péser env combien?
<ongolaBoy> valdesjo: faut lire les mails hein :)
<valdesjo> ongolaBoy:  c vrè dslé! j suis un peu ailleur ces dernier temps
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: peux-tu installer un système, dépot? si oui combien de temps de faudra t'il?
<ongolaBoy> valdesjo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2011-April/001787.html
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: je veux dire si tu as le disque, histoire qu'on le monte dans une machine directement! c'est un Sata 2,5"
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: ça prend 45 min
<ongolaBoy> tnjulius: si tu veux, je peux constituer un dépôt avec les paquets que vous souhaitez et je vous envoie ça sur un CD
<tnjulius> les gars à + c'est chaud ici! je vais lire les logs! bon weekend
<ongolaBoy> mais bon...je me disais que ça, vous pouvez le faire à douala non ?
<tnjulius> ongolaBoy: ok!!! vas pour cette solution
<tnjulius> @+
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: ouais
<valdesjo> ah ok, j vois , 29 Go c pas rien....
<valdesjo> ongolaBoy: le plus simple serai alor de fair coe tu dit et send pluto le CD qu lui sera plus facil a download
<ongolaBoy> mais ??? un cd c'est 700 Mo. C'est pas l'un d'entre vous qui était censé récupérer des paquets pouvant aller sur un cd ?
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, ça ne me prend que le temps d'une install. Je peux donc faire des machines virtuelles et télécharger des jeux de paquets que je vais conserver
<valdesjo> ongolaBoy: c'était moi effectivement, et la liste des paquets ne m'a jamais été fournie donc....
<valdesjo> ....si jamai le cd est deja dispo c bcp plus simple
<ongolaBoy> mais ce n'est pas compliqué... tu peux bien imaginer ce qu'il faut même pour un utilisateur "standard" ;)
<valdesjo> bah c k j'ia un reel pb de temp
<Warrens> valdesjo: on était censé te send la liste from dsl
<valdesjo> je pass très peu de temp o buro
<valdesjo> dc ce serai plus simple si o moment de me conecter j'ai deja tous les eléments, là j lance une fois leur telechargement et je reviens plus tard pr la cueillete!
<ongolaBoy> bref.. je verrais donc à mon niveau ce que je peux
<Warrens> bon, g vais voir Sovo pr en fairre ue
<valdesjo> Warrens: OK!
<Warrens> pour ce qui est du disque dur de tnjulius, g vais voir avec lui dans quelle mesure on peut le send à ongolaBoy
<Warrens> sinon, j'enverrais des DVD
<arsdy237> bon, là je dois vous quitter
<valdesjo> Warrens:  yaaaaah les DVD vont pendre le train??
<arsdy237> pr les depots, je verrai si un camarade qui bosse à la camtel pourrait nous le download en ftp
<arsdy237> ce serait plus simple , je pense
<arsdy237> car là bas le débit blague pas,
<Warrens> valdesjo: hieu! u crois que quoi? :p
<valdesjo> hihihihi!!
<Warrens> bon, g crois tout le monde est fatigué,
<valdesjo> ça c sûr!! moi j suis tout endolori!
<ongolaBoy> .
<Warrens> c'est le début du week end et chacun a envie d prendr un bon bain et de s'allongr sur son lit
<valdesjo> Warrens: ooooh oui!! coment tu as su!
<Warrens> dc, pr conclure, si quelqu'n a quelque entre temps, g crois que la mailing list est là
<Warrens> valdesjo: parceque c'est ce que g ressents moi :-)
<arsdy237> goodbye evryone
<arsdy237> ravi d'avoir discuté avec vs
<Warrens> sur ce, le meeting est clos
<arsdy237> bon weekend :)
<Warrens> *********** MEETING END ***********
<Warrens> bonne soirrée à tous
<ongolaBoy> .
 * Warrens lira les logs pr les divers
#ubuntu-cm 2012-04-30
<ariabbas> ....
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-02
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-03
<indy21> hi
<indy21> y a kelk'un???
<ongolaBo1> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-04
<indy21> slt ongolaBoy
<indy21> juste pour savoir si la version amd64 du miroir sera dispo cette année. ;)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: bonjour
<ongolaBoy> au CNF, je n'ai pas assez d'espace pour prendre une version 64 bits d'ubuntu
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: allô
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: allô allo
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Cmnt tu procede pr desactive les QUOTA DISK sur OVZ
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: désactiver ?
<ongolaBoy> bah.. c'est dans /etc/vz/vz.conf
<ongolaBoy> tu positionne la variable DISK_QUOTA à _no_
<ongolaBoy> ainsi DISK_QUOTA=no
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas c'est sur les systèmes Debian 64 bits  que ça cause du soucis..
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas pour la version 32 bits
<ongolaBoy> mais bon ,de toutes les façons, nous on préfère LVM ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-04-29
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-02
<ariabbas> peronne
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-03
<ariabbas> .
<limbe> bonsoir
<limbe> je suis arrive ce soir vendredi a yaounde mon numero 743 524 33 michel
<limbe> 743 514 33 sorry
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-04
<ongolaBoy> .
<saoungoumi> slt ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: salut
<ongolaBoy> en forme ? tu as lu mon mail d'hier ?
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBoy> ok
<saoungoumi> bien qu'on est resolut le problème de transfert via une autre methode, j'aimerais savoir cequi a clause avec le ftp et le ssh!
<saoungoumi> si tu as un retour d'expérience dessus,j'aime que tu me le partage
<saoungoumi> mais dans tous les cas je vais chercher
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: alors sa passe bien de votre côté?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: j'ai rallongé le temps de la visio au cas où ...
<ongolaBoy> ici on risque de commencer à 14h30
<saoungoumi> bien reçu
<ariabbas> simplice_ndere: oui
<ariabbas> les participants arrivent petit a petit
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Je n ai pas les param du pont
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy: les paramètres
<ongolaBoy> un instant les amis :)
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: envoyé dans ta boite auf
<Ongolaboy-m> .
<ariabbas> ok
<Ongolabot_> pfff... courir dans tous les sens :-)
<ariabbas> .
<simplice_ndere> Ongolabot_: ça fiat un peu de sport ;)
<ariabbas> alors A yaounde
<ariabbas> sa a commencer ?
<simplice_ndere> les coupures de lumiere ne nous veulent pas du bien
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: pas encore
<ariabbas> ok
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: on viens juste de commencer
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: il n y a que cafe sur le pont
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: il est entrain de faire une presentation general actu
<limbe> hello
<Ongolabot_> ariabbas où etes vous ?
<Ongolabot_> .
<limbe> a auf
<limbe> agence universitaire de la francophonie
<simplice_ndere> IzaneFG:  salut !
<simplice_ndere> IzaneFG:Max sera t-il là?
<IzaneFG> Je sais pas hein...
<IzaneFG> en principe il fera un tour ici
<simplice_ndere> ok
<Ongolabot_> arnaud prend plus de temps que prévu :)
<IzaneFG> :)
<IzaneFGi> :)
<IzaneFGi> du yoyo pour me connecter via mobile :)
<balam> bienvenu a tous le monde
<balam> bienvenue
<claudya> cc abdel nous on vient juste d'entamer avec la projection
<balam> vous etes presennt
<claudya> oui
<abdel> bonjour. chers utilisateurs d'ubuntu. je suis un étudiant à l'université de Ngaoundéré au Cameroun. En ce moment nous sommes en train de suivre une formation sur le système Ubuntu. Je vous assure je suis émerveillé par les bien faits de ce système.
<balam> est ce que vous avez deja installer la derniere version.
<claudya> moi également je crois etre dans la mème salle que vous suivant la meme formation
<heley> bjr je sui a ndere
<claudya> non pas encore moi suis étudiante a l'université de ngaoundéré
<heley> je suis la release
<claudya> moi également heley
<claudya> non pas encore moi suis a ngaoundéré
<Mandjilou> salut
<balam> vous pouvez télécharger la derniere version sur page.univ-ndere.cm et cliquer sur iso, choisissez ubuntu puis rating et cliquez sur la version que vous soulez télécharger (32 ou 64 bits)
<claudya> ok mer6
<balam> pour obtenir les images iso il faut cliquer sur images iso légèrement en bas
<balam> ne vous inquieté pas c'est très rapide d'ici ( moins de 10min pour finir de télécharger)
<Ongolaboy-m> balam .. pour télécgarger quoi ?
<balam> les images iso d'ubuntu 13.04 depuis le depot de l'université
<claudya> ubuntu
<Ongolaboy-m> ceux qui sont à ydé peuvent aller sur http://miroir.cm.auf.org
<claudya> et ceux de ngaoundéré?
<Ongolaboy-m> pour le moment n'est accessible que dans le reseau local
<claudya> ah bon donc nous on fais comment? toi tè ou?
<balam> il est accessible depuis le réseaux local a grande vitesse pour ceux qui veulent le télécharger depuis la ville il faut aller sur ubuntu-fr.org
<heley> slt Abba!
<claudya> di tu comprend klke chose?
<abba_abakar> salut
<debcamer> A la release Party de Ngaoundere. Diffusion de la vidéo de Mark Shuttleworth
<debcamer> @ongolaboy cc
<claudya> nous également nous on l'écoute présentement
<abba_abakar> dis moi ce que tu comprend claudia
<debcamer> Après un bref résumé sera fait en français après la projection @claudya @abba_abakar
<claudya> bocoup aprè je te raconte abba
<abba_abakar> cela me rassure caudia
<Ecole_Adoumngar> jj
<Ecole_Adoumngar> Ongolaboy-m: bjr
<Ongolaboy-m> bjr
<paterne> bjr
<Ongolaboy-m> debcamer pour info yaoundé est en visio
<debcamer> ok
<debcamer> on connecte de suite
<Ongolaboy-m> ok, on vous attebd
<debcamer> le mot de pass de la conf a t-il changé
<debcamer> @ongolaboy: juste un comm en français pour les participants
<debcamer> dans 10 minutes maximum j'aurai terminé
<claudya> moi également on a eu a se connecté mais on nous a accordé  10 kestion de finir avec les explications debcamer
<goutsaya> votre pessentation est terminé
<goutsaya> st
<goutsaya> on attend ta presentation
<stefi> le SE Ubuntu sur un telephone
<Ongolaboy-m> .
<claudya>  laisse c7 génial
<claudya> mais avec mon phone chinoi et plein de sparagraphe ke faire?
<oumarou_boubakar> MR6 UBUNTU
<debcamer> A vous Yaoundé @ongolaboy
<oumarou_boubakar> BONNE PRESTATION!!
<stefi> en direct avec yaoundé
<Ongolaboy-m> debcamer hans n'est pas là ?
<debcamer> non, pas possible de le joindre depuis le matin
<mael> may it's good to be connected
<mael> hi everybody
<Ongolaboy-m> hi
<stefi> hi
<mael> hi
<mar> test
<limbe> hello on cous entend plus
<limbe> hello
<ariabbas> Yaounde ???
<ariabbas> Nous avons ete coupe
<Ongolaboy-m> coupure
<Ongolaboy-m> .
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Dès que c'est bon fait nous signe :)
<indy21> le hastage de la release c'est #raringringtailparty
<indy21> mael: #raringringtailparty
<ariabbas> pause café
<ariabbas> ************* pause cafe a Ngaoundere    ******************
<IzaneFG> miam :)
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> reprise des exposés à Ngaoundere
<ongolaBoy> les jus pour ceux de yaoundé c'est dans moins de 30 minutes cc IzaneFG
<IzaneFG> hein? jus? ok, je vide mon ventre :D
<ariabbas> bon appeti Yaounde
<ariabbas> a Ngaoundere la digestion est cour :)
<ariabbas> saoungoumi Presentation de Ubuntu sofware center
<IzaneFG> :)
<IzaneFG> on va vous faire des dédicaces :)
<mael> les gars là me chou la famine
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> un appel à contribution pour une distribution dédiée aux journalistes.
<Ongolaboy-m> mael assia :) . qque jus tt à l'heure
<IzaneFGi> .
<Ongolaboy-m> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> Key note de cloture
<ariabbas> Key note de cloture a Ngaoundere
<clauzan> magnifique cet atelier
<ariabbas> ************ tout est bien qui fini bien ***********************
<ariabbas> **************** Bonne Initiative les Gars :) ***************
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-28
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<qwebirc8627> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-29
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ariabbas: hi
#ubuntu-cm 2014-04-30
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-01
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> C'est le 01 mai fete du travail dans mon pays et donc direction .... ---> faire la fete :D
<ariabbas> ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-02
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> Hahahaha saoungoumi est là ;)
<saoungoumi> bonjour
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> mais tu n'as pas agi hier :-/
<septox> hi
<septox> la forme ?
<saoungoumi> un peu
<septox> a ndere ?
<saoungoumi> oui
<saoungoumi> quoi de neuf de votre coté
<saoungoumi> ?
<saoungoumi> quelqu'un aurait-il déjà utilisé Zentyal?
<saoungoumi> j'ai envie de faire de la gestion de la bande passante sur un réseau public, et j’hésite entre PFsense et Zentyal !
<septox> moi j'ai pas encore use l'un des deux tools
<saoungoumi> j'ai deja fait un essai avec Pfsense mais il instable quand il est dans un réseau d'adressage publique
<saoungoumi> il est mieu comme passerelle privé - public
<saoungoumi> donc je vais faire un autre essai avec Zentyal
<saoungoumi> bonne fête du travail avec un peu de retard!
<septox> ok
<septox> bien des choses
<saoungoumi> ok
<patrickubuntu> slt septox
<septox> .
<septox> hi pat
<patrickubuntu> jè vu ton mail tout a l'heure
<septox> j'attendais le planing d'activites de DLA pr l'annee de from
<septox> oui
<patrickubuntu> peux tu me briefé
<septox> maisla faut recadrer et organiser
<septox> il y a rene qui veut aider, je vais lui demander de prendre attache avec toi
<septox> tu as un plan d'activites ?
<patrickubuntu> oui
<septox> tu es sur gtalk ?
<patrickubuntu> mè le pb c'est de rassembler des gens dispo
<patrickubuntu> pour la cause
<patrickubuntu> je fè des mails
<patrickubuntu> j'appel
<patrickubuntu> mè personne de réagit
<septox> non je ne pense pas hein, si tu as un petit programme qui planiife et informe ceux qui veulent aider vont se signaler je crois
<septox> :D
<septox> coe c'est le benevolat la, on va faire seulement avec
<septox> mais faut organiser
<septox> mm avec 3 personnes on peut do une release
<septox> tu peux me send ton planing d'ici ce soir, la je t'explique un peu les workflows
<septox> ou bien on peut se donner rendez ce soir sur le irc ?
<patrickubuntu> ya pas de pb
<patrickubuntu> mais les release se passait comment avant
<patrickubuntu> car je nè jamais assister
<patrickubuntu> et je ne sai vraiment pas comment my prendre
<septox> fallit me ask, je vais t'expliquer tout ca ds un mail ou apres
<patrickubuntu> ok jaten ton mail de grace
<septox> si tu as des questions n'hesite vraiment pas a ask (soit moi, soit ongolaBoy qui list les logs mm qd il n'est pas connecte)
<septox> lol
<septox> okay
<septox> a+
<septox> je dois boucler ici
<patrickubuntu> ok jaten ton mail
#ubuntu-cm 2015-04-29
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-01
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-04
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-07
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-08
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2019-05-02
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ça fait plaisir de voir cette série de chiffres 2001:4268:1a1:2410:10e7:c809:5485:804c ;-)
#ubuntu-cm 2019-05-03
<cacty> Bonjour ongolaBoy:
<cacty> >ongolaBoy: �a fait plaisir de voir cette s�rie de chiffres
<cacty> > 2001:4268:1a1:2410:10e7:c809:5485:804c ;-)
<cacty> >
<cacty> :IAI: ? :-)
<cacty> ...je ne vois pas @Thomas, ici, c'est donc @IzaneFG ;-)
<cacty> En tout cas c'est un plaisir dont il ne faut pas se priver !
<cacty> Va de l'avant frère !
